# TVR Tuscan shoot



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Had a customer ask me to take a few shots of his beloved Tuscan this afty

What a stunning car. 400bhp and sounds amazing! Couple here































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Always loved the TVR Tuscan since swordfish


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Always loved the TVR Tuscan since swordfish


It's a lovely car and goes like a rocket. He's selling it soon..... Hmmm lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Travis199 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Always loved the TVR Tuscan since swordfish
> ...


I heard lots of horror stories about reliability but you have to say they look the tits and sound fantastic.

I prefer the T350 as it's slightly more understated but the pearlescent paint on show here is beautiful

as Lloyd Christmas once said &#8230; " i like it a lot!"


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... great pics! ...
... he could have washed it though! ...
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to go down to The Albert Dock to the TVR dealership back in the day and just drool.

All time favourite is the Cerbera but the T350 as mentioned was immense


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

beautiful car and great pics! have hurd the same about reliability tho :? but who cares the looks make up for it!!!!


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... great pics! ...
> ... he could have washed it though! ...
> :lol: :lol:


Lol it was washed. His detailing skills could be much better though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Travis199 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


I went to the Harrogate TVR dealer to have a look at a year old yellow Tuscan but was put off when I asked about reliability the salesman's exact words were "it's a hand built British sports car you haven't got to get upset if it breaks down now and again" :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I went to the Harrogate TVR dealer to have a look at a year old yellow Tuscan but was put off when I asked about reliability the salesman's exact words were "it's a hand built British sports car you haven't got to get upset if it breaks down now and again" :lol:


It's a pity Audi salesmen don't tell the truth


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

TVR = Tow Vehicle Required

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the Harrogate TVR dealer to have a look at a year old yellow Tuscan but was put off when I asked about reliability the salesman's exact words were "it's a hand built British sports car you haven't got to get upset if it breaks down now and again" :lol:
> ...


 :lol: very true


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking car and colour shame that they are no more.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We went to look a yellow Cerbera before we got our TT. Lovely car but the dealer asked us if it was going to be our only car and when we said 'yes' he recommended that we walked away.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

One of my mates has a Tuscan, and to be fair we had 3 TVRs with us on a 3000 mile road trip last year, and none of them needed the AA support to help them out.

Has a special wrap on at the moment


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

TVRs can be a lot of fun ... when you are in the mood, the sun is shining, and you dont mind stopping every 130 miles to refuel. My Griffith 500 does have power steering, which makes me a bit of a wus in TVR circles, but no ABS, traction control etc which means you do need to concentrate if attempting to make serious progress. They can be reliable if you keep on top of the service schedule with a TVR specialist, I budget £1,500 per year. The Tuscan achilles heel is the TVR designed and built engines but most would have had a rebuild by now with updates and modifications.

TJS


----------

